# ownCloud: cannot create contacts via CardDAV

## SirLD

Hey,

I've been looking around the internet but didn't find a solution to the following problem:

I installed apache and owncloud-5.0.9 with mysql. I can use the web interface, create contacts, edit them, delete them etc. But when I try to sync the contact list via Evolution or my android phone, I can only read but not write the contacts. Whenever I try to write a contact, it says: 400 (Bad request).

I made sure that mod_rewrite is not commented out, I looked at the 00_default_vhosts.conf file (like it is written in the ownCloud manual), the permissions in the /var/www/localhost/htdocs/owncloud directory are owned by apache:apache.

But now I am a little bit stuck. Can anyone give me a hint, where I can have a look still?

Thanks a lot in advance!

----------

## SirLD

So, I will post new details. I added the addressbook in evolution with the url http://<server>/owncloud/remote.php/contacts/addressbooks/<username>/contacts.

On the web frontend I can log into ownCloud and add contacts. These contacts also appear in evolution. When I then add contacts, I get the error

```
Cannot add contact: Create resource 'http://<username>@<server>/owncloud/remote.php/contacts/addressbooks/<username>/contacts/131F39D7-77829FEE-28CB5FAD.vcf' failed with HTTP status: 400 (Bad request)
```

And the access log on the server /var/log/apache2/access_log:

```
<client-ip> - <username> [07/Aug/2013:21:41:41 +0200] "PROPFIND /owncloud/remote.php/contacts/addressbooks/<username>/contacts/ HTTP/1.1" 207 359

<client-ip> - <username> [07/Aug/2013:21:41:41 +0200] "PUT /owncloud/remote.php/contacts/addressbooks/<username>/contacts/131F39D7-77829FEE-28CB5FAD.vcf HTTP/1.1" 400 272

```

The error log does not show anything.

Does anybody have an idea where I could look?

----------

## SirLD

Ok, I had some time to play around again. I tried to use webdav.php and it works very nicely, I can see, modify and create files and folders. Also for the calendar it works!

However, I still get a "400 - BAD REQUEST" error when I try to use the CardDAV.

Does anyone have suggestions for me?

----------

